# Siamese Bluepoint x Blue



## Fantasia Mousery

These two little ones were born this morning


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Only two??


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Yes, sadly. I'm also a tiny bit disappointed lol. I've had it happen maybe once or twice before in the 10 years I've been breeding.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Will the mom be stimulated enough to make milk?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

It shouldn't be a problem.  They're still alive and growing well, so they're definitely getting milk. The other times I've had it happen, or known other breeders who had got that small litters, haven't been an issue either.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

Oh okay, I've been warned never to cull down to less than 4.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

And you should hold on to that.  I'm not saying it never goes wrong. It probably does sometimes. I have read about it several times, just never heard it from any one person specifically.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

3 days old


----------



## Northern Appalachian

So that's what blue pinkies look like


----------



## Rachel

Tiny hippos! X


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Well... they're not Blue  My current guess is Blue Burmese. The doe wasn't supposed to carry anything funky, but of course you can never know 100% so here we are. If they are Blue Burmese I might still be able to use them.
They are still super lovely and chunky and amazing ♥


----------



## Rachel

Oooo these are lovely! X


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

The fat twins, 9 days old :lol:


----------



## Rachel

Oh my gosh! Lovely! X


----------



## ClassyCritters

Dwaaaaa so cute!!!


----------



## Agoutigoo

deffo blue burmese. so lovely :love


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Thanks, guys  I really love them too.
Would like to point out that the pictures make them look a lot more brown than they are, because they light in my room is pretty bad. They're really a lot more grey.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Just thought I'd take some new pics now that their eyes are open ♥ They are too cute!


----------



## Northern Appalachian

They're so adorable! Did the mom look pregnant when she was a few days away from birth?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Northern Appalachian said:


> They're so adorable! Did the mom look pregnant when she was a few days away from birth?


Not very much, no. She looked like it would be at least another week


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

2 weeks old today, and look at those gorgeous eyes! :love


----------



## Agoutigoo

Fantasia Mousery said:


> 2 weeks old today, and look at those gorgeous eyes! :love


is it me or are their whiskers getting shorter?

such cute faces :love


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Agoutigoo said:


> is it me or are their whiskers getting shorter?
> 
> such cute faces :love


Nope, you are completely correct. I checked this morning, and it seems like mum is eating whiskers :\ thanks for pointing that out. I added some foster babies to her nest a few days ago, so will give it a week and see if having more to do makes her stop.


----------



## Northern Appalachian

They're so chubby and cute!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I have chosen to do something I would never normally do, and never recommend to anyone. I've weaned these babies at 3 weeks old. Mum has not stopped chomping their whiskers, and I want to do everything I can to prevent the twins from starting to do the same thing, since I know it's a behaviour that doesn't stop once it's started. They both weigh 30 grams, so I'm certain they will be alright, but it's not a decision I have made on a whim, and it's not something I do lightly.


----------



## Agoutigoo

Weaning early definitely helps stop whisker chewing. Be wary as some may still develop the behaviour later in life (which can be very annoying).
My Burmese and blue point Siamese line had a phase of whisker chewing which took a year of selective breeding and early weaning to break the habit. :wall


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Agoutigoo said:


> Weaning early definitely helps stop whisker chewing. Be wary as some may still develop the behaviour later in life (which can be very annoying).
> My Burmese and blue point Siamese line had a phase of whisker chewing which took a year of selective breeding and early weaning to break the habit. :wall


What a beautiful mouse! Very annoying you had to go through that. I have other options than these two girls, so if they don't stop, or if they start doing it later, I will not be using them or their offspring. It's good to know other's experiences, so thank you!


----------



## pikkupiilo

Really nice type <3


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

And here we go, last pics for this thread as the girls are now 4 weeks old. 
Can't see an improvement on the whiskers yet, though I have no clue how long it will take for them to grow out. It hasn't gotten worse, even if it might be difficult to see in the pictures. Regardless, they are a couple of really lovely, cuddly girls.


----------

